#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

## mkhurram79

*PDMS_12, Installation procedure*








*It would be highly appereciable if any body will share step by step installation procedure of VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS 12. Soon i will share complete installation files.*



*It will be gift for all forum member and PDMS lovers.* 

Thanks and waiting for valued comments.See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## nhatlamntu

i have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12. If anyone need it, please contact to me. My email: nhatlamntu@gmail.com
Thank,

----------


## Supportall.4marine

i have full video tutorial of this. More than 2,8gb, if anyone need contact to me at : Supportall.4marine@gmail.com.
Thank

----------


## nhv12

> i have full video tutorial of this. More than 2,8gb, if anyone need contact to me at : Supportall.4marine@gmail.com.
> Thank



Can you upload to mediafire and shared link for everybody? Thanks

----------


## Supportall.4marine

If you need, contact to me please. I have PDMS 12 (Fullsetup+-----) too.
Best Regards

----------


## doungvn

> i have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12. If anyone need it, please contact to me. My email: nhatlamntu@gmail.com
> Thank,



share here , not ask to buy from u or contact with u.. poor guy..
dont mail that person..

----------


## nhatlamntu

Sorry but i don't share for any one whose don't need it. Special Doungvn!

----------


## ponpyka

can anyone upload  a instalation procedure of crak plz

----------


## mohanlk

I need the video tutorial in English.  How can I get it from you.

----------


## danieljk

Hi..Pls share the the PDMS 12 CR@ck and let everyone waiting for it on this site be happy ....

----------


## samet

upload pdms 12 ,  please

thanks

----------


## gopikrishna

Hai any body can upload *PDMS 12 Training Modules * not Manuals

----------


## sweetdream

hi Supportall.4marine,

Can you share it with me thanks


dreamsweet65@gmail.comSee More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## Scman

Upload....please.

----------


## mkhurram79

Sorry fellows 
i was on EID Holydays. Now i am back with same passion. Hope some one will post installation procedure of pdms12.

----------


## Tiberius

> *PDMS_12, Installation procedure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you share the software and the C--K , maybe someone will prepare a procedure for installation?
Thank you

----------


## Ocuta

Please SHERE It for us, we need.

----------


## danieljk

hi mkhurram79, pls share the PDMS 12 ----- and also the procedure... we all r waiting...

----------


## mkhurram79

Download and install PDMS12 before it will be too late.
For all my forum fellows.
Due to some reasons the links are dead
Let me give some time to upload on any other network

----------


## danieljk

dear mkhurram79, these has the same Cr@ck which was posted earlier.. if u can pls post the cr@cking procedure or a working license file..we all would appreciate it.

thanks in avance...

----------


## mkhurram79

i am already working on it. As soon i will succeed i will share with forum members.

----------


## danieljk

Many thanks to u friend... we will b waiting for that..........  :-)

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

Many pdms tuturials here 
just visit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can also find pdms installation procedure from here. Once you succeed never forget to share here.

----------


## grizzly83

Excuse, but I do not understand as to ----- this program. Somebody can describe step-by-step installation & install -----. Or it is not possible?

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## popoola

can anybody assist in giving the porcedure for installing pdms 11.6. though i tried to installed with the ----- and read ----- successful but when i want to run; it move to console and dispalyed presentation exited. pls i will need your help within a shortest period of time. i need it for my job.
thanks
popoola

----------


## avtomat

popoola
before run,read pls the basic administration manual.

----------


## aschena

Dear all,
someone can explaine me what is the procedure for c***k the pdms 12 that i have down***d in the link attached?
someone can explaine in general the procedure for install pdms 12?

Thank you in advance for any help...

Best regards

----------


## popoola

Avtomat thanks for replying my mesage i did that but all the same. can there be a better way of unstalling it

----------


## sreejith

please send the pdms working manual to the following e amil : ssree_jith@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mrkan

hi,
i have unload pdms r12. how to install pdms r12?

----------


## mkhurram79

PDMS 11.6 Manuals and Tutorials and Video Tutorials 

Just Download and pray for me.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akaone

links for pdms 12 are down...plz reupp

thx

----------


## chetchaiyo

i's just start load ,and try to install
Thx.

----------


## sagittaire33

there is no ----- in the links for pdms12

----------


## trimonline

still waiting PDMS 12 cr@ck here... :Big Grin:

----------


## radian78

if you have a -----s, please share with us .... thanks

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## davches59

I need pdms 12, please

----------


## danieljk

Hi Molavy..thanks a lot for ur files..PDMS 12 works grt.. will try to get Cadworx2010 links for u..

----------


## radian78

thanks a lot of for you Molavy, sorry i don't have CardWorx 2010

----------


## ponpyka

thanks man

----------


## nskishore

> can you upload to mediafire and shared link for everybody? Thanks



hai
i need the video tutorial of pdms 12 can you help me in this.

----------


## Scman

Thank you very much...the ----- worked fine.
 :Smile:

----------


## srinivas.piping

good morning to all members 
i am a junior member
i want to learn pdms 12 
i got the links frm this site 
9 links r there 
could any one pls tell us how to install
it would be helpful for all members 
ok byee
have a nice dayyyyyyyyyyyy
to all members

----------


## trimonline

> good morning to all members 
> i am a junior member
> i want to learn pdms 12 
> i got the links frm this site 
> 9 links r there 
> could any one pls tell us how to install
> it would be helpful for all members 
> ok byee
> have a nice dayyyyyyyyyyyy
> to all members



try download pdms 12 package, and run it or klick the setup.exe to run it, then wait and wait , until finish, do not run, coz it need a license, if you don.t have license you can search in this forum, then c.r.a.c.k.ed it

have fun..

----------


## sweetdream

Hi Danieljk,

Can you share PDMS 12 -----k with us,
Thanks in advance

sweetdream

----------


## aiman1981

Thanks

----------


## sweetdream

> Hi Molavy..thanks a lot for ur files..PDMS 12 works grt.. will try to get Cadworx2010 links for u..



HI danieljk,

Please share the pdms c---k, I am not able to find Molavy's post or files.
please share it with me thanks
dreamsweet65@gmail.com

----------


## sweetdream

Dear Scman,



Thanks for your timely help, But can 
you please give me the password for the file

Thanks & Regards
SweetdreamSee More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## ngovankhoi

Thank you! Please send me ! ngovankhoi@gmail.com

----------


## braajeev

> Hi Molavy..thanks a lot for ur files..PDMS 12 works grt.. will try to get Cadworx2010 links for u..



can u share that files for pdms 12.


Thanks in advance
piper.quest@gmail.com

----------


## Scman

----------

----------


## sweetdream

Hi Scman,

Thanks for the reply
It is very much helpful for me

Sweetdream

----------


## Ocuta

Hi all, anyone have ******** for Cadworx plant 2010 , and PDMS 12.
pls send me.
thanks a lot

my email is dzocuta@hotmail.com

----------


## eshahinfar

Please send me PDMS 12 License mastaaneh@gmail.com

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

plz share pdms 12 with -----

thanks in advance

----------


## erlifie

can someone kindly send me pdms 12 -----? i try to seach in this forum but still cant find. please send the link or give me in at my email erlifi@ultes.com.my

----------


## varunsway

Pls upload PDMS12 with manuals i need it too. 
varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share and contact me

rahgoshafan@gmail.com

----------


## Zeni

I doubt if anyone has genuine PDMS 12 ----- :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , otherwise why so hesitant to share it. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Zeni

----------


## mrkan

i have PDMS 12 ----,i can use for ALL PDMS

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## alyrasyid

@Mrkan,  Please share if you have... thanks

----------


## Zeni

I bought it spending many$$$$. It didnt work  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . They provide you with screen shots which are of some original installation. Be very careful if you are going to fall into this scam. Well ask them to trust you this time instead of you always trusting them,  how is that? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Mr. mrkan are you ready to trust us, or only you are trust worthy and rest of us in this forum are all untrustworthy???

----------


## ngovankhoi

Please share with me! Thank you!

----------


## khalidtayeb05

Please send me PDMS 12 License khalidtayeb05@yahoo.com

----------


## mrkan

please share PDMS 12SP5 thank you

----------


## mavericklf1

> *PDMS_12, Installation procedure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please share the install procedure!!!

thanks

----------


## rahgoshafan

still waiting PDMS 12 cr@ck here

----------


## ponpyka

the problem with this forum is it can`t share any material that it have copyraight. if you want  Cr@ck add my ID on yahoo messenger.(PS It is the same as my nickname on this forum)

----------


## MESHAHAN

kindly share the link it will be fruitful for everyone may God Bless on you to share this knowledge to us

----------


## syver

share  it to us  thnx in advance my eamil is syver_14@yahoo.com

----------


## sayedfarhanali

Can Any one Plz share for us on sie?

----------


## mrkan

i  have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12sp5.1 please give  mrkan@21cn.com

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## sayedfarhanali

please send me sayedfarhanali@gmail.com

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

please send me camiqmex@gmail.com

Best Regards

----------


## braajeev

can u share it

----------


## braajeev

> i  have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12sp5.1 please give  mrkan@21cn.com



can u plz share it.

----------


## radian78

please send me to r_di4n@yahoo.co.id

----------


## jsaul

please send me to zorroviejo2004@yahoo.es

----------


## jan2009

please send me PDMS 12 SP5.1 to leffe73@yahoo.de. Thanks in advance

----------


## ebyrich

> i have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12. If anyone need it, please contact to me. My email: nhatlamntu@gmail.com
> Thank,



nhatlamntu,

Though I am coming late. Please send the PDMS 12 with c----k to my email ebyrich@yahoo.com

----------


## viku

> i have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12. If anyone need it, please contact to me. My email: nhatlamntu@gmail.com
> Thank,



Hi friend,
please share full pdms 12 setup with -----, thanks in advance 
vikimail007@yahoo.com

----------


## emiliopip3

I have the same problem. I dont know how to crak pdms 12.
Thanks for your help.

----------


## mexxx01

Please send me pdms 12 sp5.1 c***k at mexxx01@mail.ru

Thank you very much!!

----------


## rahman

ELEXIm License Manager( kindly help me to start PDMS 12)




dear all
During starting PDMS 12, i am facing problem.i need to specify the license server and specify the license file...but unfortunately i could not do that. would it be possible for anyone to help me that how can I "specify the license server" and "specify the license file" in ELEXIm License Manager ?.
thanks in advance.

I will be very grateful if anyone give me solution......

my mail address: fardin_buet@yahoo.comSee More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## syver

HI ...CAN YOU SHARE ME  PDMS 12 WITH -----......MY email add: syver_14@yahoo.com

----------


## syver

any body have ----- for pdms 12.0 sp5 please share my email add: syver_14@yahoo.com
tnx in advance..for those hu share with a kind heart.....

----------


## alwaw911

> I doubt if anyone has genuine PDMS 12 -----, otherwise why so hesitant to share it.
> 
> Zeni



+1 zeni VERY TRUE, i think that's the point !/...to mkhurram79, support4all, popynka, molavy and others, WHERE are the links (not dead if possible)
??!!, seems that the original intent of this thread is lost, right?...if you guys (truly) have genuine/running version of PDMS 12 program, plz SHARE with the community here...or do u just consider those PMing you ???

----------


## alwaw911

> ELEXIm License Manager( kindly help me to start PDMS 12)
> dear all
> During starting PDMS 12, i am facing problem.i need to specify the license server and specify the license file...etc
> I will be very grateful if anyone give me solution......
> my mail address: fardin_buet@yahoo.com



Hi rahman, 
have you solved your PB since then??,...Egpet is a great forum/community but people often 'start a thread' like this one and tend to forget the ORIGINAL purpose : post #89-page 8 already and i've seen NOBODY giving a simple correct answer about PDMS installation procedure (damn, that's the title!) or they seem unable to do so, maybe because they don't know (?) probably because they don't want to bother (!),...so we JUST find here then guys posting same stuff like 'please can u send me ?...' or 'thx for sharing' or 'my email is abc@xxx.com etc' and so on;...

ok rahman, so first can u plz SHARE here with us all the links where you dl the program PDMS v12 (rapidshare,megaupload,etc) or was it provided by your company ??,...if you can post them here, i will try to tell you EXACTLY step-by-step the Installation procedure for PDMS and how to run it, i've managed and i'm currently working with v11.6 SP3.5 (with cr@ck but no license file included and yet it works...which is odd?); i hope it's the same but i guess/i'm almost sure it is...:

----------


## alwaw911

> ELEXIm License Manager( kindly help me to start PDMS 12)
> dear all
> I will be very grateful if anyone give me solution......
> my mail address: fardin_buet@yahoo.com



Well, before that I can give you some hints and ask few questions : 

1-) first of all which version is it that you have : PDMS v12 or a Service Pack ??,
2-) and which type of installation is it : on your PC at home/or in your office,stand-alone/or on a network server,local/or global ?...are you SURE the License file is ok ?!, 

3-) next go to AVEVA support website here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], 
.click AVEVA Plant Design->PDMS and read all the info there as you like(plus you can already download some nice macros), but MOST IMPORTANTLY you need to
.click ->IT Configuration  and check your machine/workstation config'...what is your OS?: XP Vista UNIX etc,...learn that PDMS is NOT supported in Vista or Win 7 or UNIX or etc, it's Windows XP-only !: for v11.4/11.5/11.6 Win XP SP1-2, for v12 SP3 is preferred, also read at the bottom "Note 3 - Running PDMS on Windows XP SP2": they say especially for v11.6 that users should DISABLE the Internet Firewall (turned on by default in XP SP2) but that's dubious, i have obviously XP SP2 on my computer and find no pb to run PDMS whatsoever (ICF still on)..but who knows? maybe it'll be an issue on some machines so give it a try...
and ensure that you have Microsoft .NET 1.1/2.0 (find dotnetfx at MS website) already installed or do it beforehand, apparently since PDMS v11.6 that is a MUST have to install/run it!.
.click also ->Graphics Cards, same question...what is your graphic card?: NVidia and AMD cards mostly are verified here, but don't u worry i have an ATI radeon HD pro card installed and it still works too...
.alternatively, click ->Compatibility and you can grab their "Compatibility matrix (v9.5)" Excel file if u wish (not necessary really)...

4-)now, assuming you CAN run pdms on your machine, install the files AND the License manager (reading your question, it's done already no?) : AVEVA calls it 'Flexman' see in the support page click Licensing->Flexman:again be careful v11.4/v11.5/v11.6 used Flexman 3.1,v12 uses new Flexman 4.1 it's a DIFFERENT one (so to those who firmly believe that or claiming 'Yes pal, a same License file can be used to run different program versions/updates', that's bullshit !...License files are version-SPECIFIC coded lines/strings of characters provided/sold by a software vendor -AVEVA here-, i mean for PDMS it's AVEVA's business after all/...),
so it's called 'Flexman' but truly in fact it's always the SAME executable lmtools.exe developed by Globetrotter inc. that you'll find again and again poping up and installed along many corporate/commercial CAD/CAM/CAE programs (e.g ANSYS,Solidworks,Unigraphics NX5/6,etc...from a past personal exp, that's why i KNOW! and i guess these FLEXLManager guidelines may be considered 'general'/applicable regardless your program..hmm, well hope so); just a remark here : ANOTHER common issue would be the need or not of a Dongle Key (Parallel/USB...major manufacturers : Rainbow Sentinel,Aladdin HASP) but it's irrelevant here...btw, there are some "****er/cr@cker experts" (some Forum members too?)who're able to create so-called "Dongles emulators" to by-pass that protection, i call that "deep -----ing" lol but this topic interest is arguable/limited, i dunno that stuff and so that's another story;...
by default your files will be located at : C:\AVEVA\Pdms12 (files) and C:\AVEVA\Flexman4.1 (license manager)..am i correct so far? (advice let the DEFAULT directories if possible...you'll understand why soon),

5-)and then i'll explain the next steps and the PDF manuals/tutorials are extracted from the RAR files or installed automatically with PDMS too, but you can already get & are recommended to read PDMS installation guide Manuals at this website Cadfamily.com(LOTS of other useful papers there too!)...and plz REPORT here for other members if you guys understand sth or not ???,
here are the links : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and
1.is for v11.6 (uploaded 2008-11-14) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 362kb
2.is for v12 (uploaded 2010-01-14) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 417kb

----------


## rahman

> Hi rahman, 
> have you solved your PB since then??,...Egpet is a great forum/community but people often 'start a thread' like this one and tend to forget the ORIGINAL purpose : post #89-page 8 already and i've seen NOBODY giving a simple correct answer about PDMS installation procedure (damn, that's the title!) or they seem unable to do so, maybe because they don't know (?) probably because they don't want to bother (!),...so we JUST find here then guys posting same stuff like 'please can u send me ?...' or 'thx for sharing' or 'my email is abc@xxx.com etc' and so on;...
> 
> ok rahman, so first can u plz SHARE here with us all the links where you dl the program PDMS v12 (rapidshare,megaupload,etc) or was it provided by your company ??,...if you can post them here, i will try to tell you EXACTLY step-by-step the Installation procedure for PDMS and how to run it, i've managed and i'm currently working with v11.6 SP3.5 (with cr@ck but no license file included and yet it works...which is odd?); i hope it's the same but i guess/i'm almost sure it is...:



here is the download link:u can download from here......


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Dear brother
                 During starting PDMS 12, i am facing problem.i need to specify the license server and specify the license file...but unfortunately i could not do that. would it be possible for anyone to help me that how can I "specify the license server" and "specify the license file" in ELEXIm License Manager ?.
thanks in advance.

I will be very grateful if anyone give me solution......

my mail address: fardin_buet@yahoo.com

please help me, how could i solve this problem ? or give me -----/----- of PDMS 12....................so that i can work in PDMS 12 and materialize my long cherished dream......

I am looking forward to hearing from you....

Regards
           Rahman

----------


## alwaw911

ok rahman, *THX* for pasting your links and sharing here with the community : ok, so these are links/RAR files for PDMS v12.0.0.1 and our kind moderator Sir Muhammad Khurram (who started this thread too) posted links for PDMS v12.0.0.3 here : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
...you should CHECK this thread later in case my explanations don't work, there's a member named popynka who sent a pic, managed to run it on Vista (doing some changes to fix compatibility)!!, and he's gonna explain how maybe soon... :Confused:  which is quite SURPRISING as AVEVA explicitly states the contrary on their website product support page in the Workstation notes "OS: AVEVA PDMS 12.0 cannot be used on Microsoft Vista"..?

now bro, before you can "materialize your long cherished dream" you have to "do some work",...you did NOT answer, so before i proceed plz REPLY quickly to the questions i asked above 1-) to 5-) yes/no etc / and if possible give some remarks or post some screenshots so that i can (precisely) locate the pb :
i also warned you, i have v11.6 installed NOT v12 but i guess it must be the same (i hope so)...so give it a try.

also, tell me as it seems "NOT CLEAR" at all for you seeing your request : do you UNDERSTAND what a License server /or License file is ??,
(you should know that you can specify / configure your License server during installation or after, it doesn't matter...)

Regards.

----------


## rahman

dear alwaw911
                        1) I have pdms version: 12.0.0.1
                        2) Installation: only in my laptop at home  and OS: windows vista home premium and i have also xp  sp3 in my desktop computer but i prefer to work on my laptop(only vista OS)
        when i click on Run PDMS then display show following messages:

                                                                                             FLEXIm license finder

                                                                                       Your application was not able to obtain a license because the FLEXIm license manager could not determine where to find the 
                                                                                        the licensing data it needs. please choose one of the following


                                                                                                      * Specify the license server
                                                                                                      * Specify the license file


                                                                                                    copyright(c) 1999, 2000 macrovision corporation

                                                                                                     cancel                      back     next


                          dear bro, how can i solve the aforesaid issue....?    for your information , I have also PDMS 11.6 ,if u dnt figure out PDMS 12.0.0.1, then alternatively please give me solution or Cr@ck  for PDMS 11.6.....if u know any information to run PDMS 12 in vista then kindly forward me that info....please expand your conducive hand so that i can work in PDMS smoothly..would it be possible for you to give me your mail address?   my mail: zillu_buet@yahoo.com  or fardin_buet@yahoo.com



here is link for PDMS 12 sp5: you can download from here if u wish.......

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



regards
Rahman

----------


## alwaw911

lol rahman.  :Smile:

----------


## rahman

give me solution please..........

----------


## alwaw911

yes, 

DON'T worry my friend...i was tired yesterday but i did some search too and i think that's ok...

----------


## alwaw911

ok rahman,



hey 'stop begging start digging' (that's my fav motto lol) please  :Mad:  !!, i just TRY TO HELP here you guys with my 'conducive hand' as you say  :Cool: ...apart from that, thx for those links to the Community, but it's clearly USELESS to download 'all programs in the world', i mean 'if 1 runs that's enough' no ??...so first WHICH one do you want to install and intend to use : *PDMS* v11.6 or v12 ?,...and also tell me which (exact version or service pack) of v11.6 do you have ??...

now, DID YOU READ my previous msgs, did you go to AVEVA's website or did you dl and looked at the Installation Guide PDFs manuals i posted ??!!  :Confused:  : 
'you prefer to work on your laptop (Vista only)'?, fine pal...but i told you that PDMS was built for XP-compatibility only / NOT for other OS such as Vista,Mac OS x,Linux,Sun,etc (older versions used to run on NT or UNIX servers but...maybe 8/10years ago,not anymore)...so i think it's BEST either if you run it from your Desktop, or make a Dual-boot Vista/XP on 2partitions on your Laptop...all right ? 

but, even that may not be true and there's a different SOLUTION for you, because popynka managed to run/cr@ck it on Vista (doing some changes) !! see his picture so that seems POSSIBLE too (but i've never tested) : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
...See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## alwaw911

so *here's MY advice/solution* and what i suggest you/people to do:

-for v12 -> go to this thread **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] started by our moderator SirMohammad Khurram and check popynka's post soon or pm (private message) him...as he was successful, he should be of help to you.

-for v11.6 and even for v12 -> follow these steps i've given before in this order :

1-)OS : Windows XP preferred...Vista maybe, Windows 7 i don't think at all ?! (will be supported by future PDMS version/service packs i guess but not now...),
2-)Graphic card : no pb with your laptop or desktop pc i think...have latest drivers installed if possible,
3-).NET Framework : be sure to have dotnetfx1.1 and 2.0 (and even 3.0 or 3.5 for v12) already installed BEFORE installing the program, it is a MUST and people often forget that (certainly because like you they don't read the Installation manuals)!/,

4-)install PDMS v11.6 or v12 and it's better imo to keep the DEFAULT locations at disk root(C:\AVEVA\Pdms or X:\AVEVA\Pdms where X is your drive letter, e.g on my computer it's H...not in Program Files),
5-)install any add-ons/p@tches/fixes/upgrades if you have any...WHAT does a p@tch/fix do?, they are continually released by AVEVA and provided to their customers to correct/fix some bugs, sorry to sound dumb but really it's those who can't get it the DUMB !...
here's their hierarchy USED : for example PDMS v11.6 is main version,v11.6 SP1=11.6.1 is service pack (major release),11.6.1.1 is fix (corrects minor errors),11.1.6.5 is p@tch in this order...similarly your 12.0.0.1 or 12.0.0.3 is v12 SP0 in fact, not yet v12 SP1, you get it???
...practically, these files will update/REPLACE previous dlls/exe(i.e design/draft/isodraft/admin/etc modules executables...but don't'double-click'on them it's useless, you don't start PDMS like that),
6-)next copy/apply any cr@ck in your dled files if there is (official p@tch is LEGAL/cr@ck by an unknown guy is ILLEGAL..well you see the point) ...so WHAT does a cr@ck do? well, obviously it will CR@CK the dlls/executables not replace them,and create in my case these 4new BATCH files in same directory which are the'real executables': bpm.bat(=Background Process Manager),make.bat
(=Make PDMS New Project...apart from the 3 ProjectS IMPerial/MASter/SAMple supplied directly with PDMS),pdms.bat(=REAL PDMS...if everything's ok you start by double-clicking it or the shortcut desktop, not now!),
7-)install Flexman License Manager now in the same AVEVA directory if not already done(i checked yesterday at AVEVA'support page->Licensing->Flexman : "Flexman 4.1 All AVEVA new products except the Tribon series","Flexman 3.1 &3.1SP1 All AVEVA products before the end of 2008"...which means PDMS v11.4/11.5/11.6 and even your v12.0 issued in july08 use Flxman 3.1 / only PDMS v12 SP4 or SP5 use new Flexman 4.1 which is different and 'much bigger'(7Mb versus 17Mb)...and THAT'S WHY i told u i think i can help!!),...JUST install it, not configure/start it for now...

so, up to now, is that CLEAR ??!!...report if you're ok at this stage.

and then, to be able to help you from this point, i NEED that you post your License file included / and a screenshot showing (exactly) where's your pb during the Installation process, or that attach a copy of them to me via pm...but first of all, you didn't reply so far if 'you're SURE that your License file is valid or not' ??, and plz feedback to confirm you're ok and did well from step 1-) through 7-) too...

----------


## alwaw911

hmm rahman,... :Confused:  still waiting 4 your reply here, but i read it again : SORRY for that, seems that my explanations here
may be a bit confusing/MISLEADING for you no ?!?!;...so you've ALREADY installed the program and get this 'License server error msg' when you click on Run PDMS shortcut, am i right ??,

-well,  if you TRULY managed to solve the pb and run it...then that's cool for you and you may also report/help other members in the future  :Cool: 
-if not, then i suggest you un-install it completely and restart again from SCRATCH following the steps i've written...

----------


## rahman

i have installed xp sp3 and vista in dual boot system in my laptop. so i need ur advice in details how can i work either in PDMS 12.0.0.1  or PDMS 11.6?....as far as i know u r working on PDMS 11.6 successfully...in xp.....plz provide all details information how can i run PDMS successfully in xp sp3 ?.......

----------


## ponpyka

as soon you have a license file for Fleximan  let me know  pls  .

----------


## alwaw911

:Confused: ...But popynka, 1)HOW did you start your PDMS 12.0.0.3 if you don't have a License file too ???...or did it work (just) using a Cr@ck included ?,...and 2)have u also EXPLAINED which 'changes' you made to run it under Vista ??, there seems to be guys like rahman and others
interested and i'm also curious  :Smile:  lol 

Thx.

----------


## alwaw911

> i have installed xp sp3 and vista in dual boot system in my laptop. so i need ur advice in details how can i work either in PDMS 12.0.0.1  or PDMS 11.6?....as far as i know u r working on PDMS 11.6 successfully...in xp.....plz provide all details information how can i run PDMS successfully in xp sp3 ?.......



now rahman, *sorry for being late too* , my friend...
ok, so what i told before are the BASIC hardware requirements to run PDMS : have you noticed post #98, it is *really IMPORTANT* !!!;

but you haven't replied my asking so far or sent a pm : HOW can you expect me to help if you don't do at least do that ???  :Confused: ...sorry to repeat myself bro here, but plz i first want you to tell me if you did SUCCESSFULLY up to step 7-) or if you read the PDF Installation guide manuals given and did catch a thing or not; then i need a copy of your License file (even if you're NOT sure if it's valid or not, i know how to use services under FLEXLM and i think i can check...just send it or attach it via pm) or a screenshot showing your PDMS Folder contents like the following one (don't worry you WON'T get the same one on your screen...here, ugslmd refers to Unigraphics NX, which uses FLEXLM too...like many other programs as i told you !):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
...ONLY then, will i be logically able to continue my explanations / carry on with steps 8-) etc and the PDMS configuration itself...you get it ??

Regards.

----------


## ponpyka

the solution the 1 quiz is that  i`m runing with a ----- wich raplace the original one just like  the guy explain it to you but  i can`t runn the full product Aveva Plant & marine .The answear to the secound quiz is that you run all executabile in compatibility mode (SP2) that vista alow it .

----------


## alwaw911

> the solution the 1 quiz is that  i`m runing with a ----- wich raplace the original one just like  the guy explain it to you but  i can`t runn the full product Aveva Plant & marine .The answear to the secound quiz is that you run all executabile in compatibility mode (SP2) that vista alow it .



+1 Thx ponpyka for that QUICK reply of yours !! :Cool: ...you call that 'quiz' lol?, so ok, you can run it under Vista : now your pb is you can run it 'successfully/but not fully', right ?? lol,...what are your LIMITATIONS exactly, can u at least access all modules (Design/Admin/Draft/Isodraft/Paragon/etc) in PDMS v12?!,...in any case, i think *you can't run 'full product Aveva Plant & Marine'* as you say : makes no sense because products are released separately (pre-v12 i.e v11.4/v11.5/v11.6 on CDs, v12/v12 sp1/etc on DVD-Rs), it's normally Aveva Plant (with PDMS) OR Aveva Marine (with Hull & Outfitting) that companies will purchase depending on their business, see this link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards and let us know.

----------


## ponpyka

:Smile:  :Smile: Yes your raight separate product Aveva marine(which by the way i`m looking for) Aveva Plant and some other varants use the same pdms module (with a small difference).The limitation  are that i can use only pdms 12 all sub-modules(design ....) but not AVEVA Global,Area Based,Multi Discipline Supports,Model Management ,P&ID Designer & Manager wich requiest a full license. Let me know, please if you have a variant of Aveva Marine,Vantage Marine.

regards,

----------


## alwaw911

> Yes your raight separate product Aveva marine(which by the way i`m looking for) Aveva Plant and some other varants use the same pdms module (with a small difference).The limitation  are that i can use only pdms 12 all sub-modules(design ....) but not AVEVA Global,Area Based,Multi Discipline Supports,Model Management ,P&ID Designer & Manager wich requiest a full license. Let me know, please if you have a variant of Aveva Marine,Vantage Marine.
> regards,



ok got it  :Smile:  : "those modules included in your *PDMS 12* package are available but NOT accessible (sounds like ' a good taste of commercial policy' here)" :Frown: ,...or there's no cr@ck or license file coming with it, right ??...another good question to ask oneself is also : "do you NEED all those sub-modules/add-ons in your day-to-day tasks ?"...and SORRY guy, i'm not in the Marine business / it's AVEVA Plant i use and the Energy field i'm interested in, but look at the other thread here where bajwa75 shared AVEVA Tribon M3 (?) though i have no idea at all 'what this product is for ?" : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

cheers.

----------


## ponpyka

Ok thanks your raight this time too i don`t need  those module but i`d like to have  Aveva marine.About the posting of that guy ,thaks but it is a misunderstanding  is not Aveva tribon m3 is ksc tribon m3 a  older version of aveva marine (more like the one wich do not have pdms )

----------


## vishal_manzarwar

Hello !
Please send me point wise installation procedure to install PDMS 12.0.0.3, and how to use flexman.


mail me at vishalsinha2002@yahoo.co.inSee More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## singwill007

HI, please I need the answer for PDMS 12.0, too. Thanks!!!!!. singwill007@yahoo.com

----------


## risc

Hi, I do also need the answer for pdms 12 Thank you eulogiotriana@yahoo.com

----------


## kudia

> Hello !
> Please send me point wise installation procedure to install PDMS 12.0.0.3, and how to use flexman.
> mail me at vishalsinha2002@yahoo.co.in



 please, how to use Flexgen.....

----------


## jhonniewalk

Please stop asking how to use this flexman "cr..k" included on this release. This flexlm generator do *not work with any version of PDMS*. Some one just included and release like this to take money from some one.

PDMS 12 uses a newer and stronger version of Flexlm, and for what I have read about the only solution is Pat(ch)ing some files. License generation will be very difficult *but not impossible*.

If all of you PDMS users want a PDMS license, just look at this topic **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and start helping. Any one that understand flexlm is welcome.

"Give someone a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach someone to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.

----------


## Yusif Muslim

******** for PDMS v12 sp5

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Dear colleguas!!! 
For all members enjoy v12 sp4! There are "WOTHER OF THAM-THAM"!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass pdms12SP4.10      (from val100)

----------


## MESHAHAN

Thanx

----------


## smehri

Dear nhatlantu
Please send me step by step installation procedure of VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS 12. 
Thanks in addvance

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Installation porecdure:
1. Extract pdms 12sp4 then go to folder "INT"
2. You may install all moduls, but main modul is "t51843". Open and install.
3. Then extract "Wother of tham-tham" and replace C-AVEVA- PDMS12sp4. (Copy all and replace all!!!!)
If you install all moduls for the present will work only modul pdms12sp4. I think this for the present enough for as!!!!))))))))
Enjoy this great "THINGS"

----------


## risc

Mr Yusif i can not unrar the file using the pass  pdms12SP4.10 (from val100) or omly pdms12SP4.10
what is the correct pass?

Thank you

----------


## Dem

@risc the pass *pdms12SP4.10*  is correct just type-it carefully same text as the archive name
the point is.... I'm confused what to do with those 6 files: 4 executables and 2 dll-s to replace contents of original folder pdms12sp4 in C:/AVEVA/PDMS12sp4 with just those 6 files? 
Besides, what is that voodoo name "Wother of tham-tham" is same with archive pdms12SP4.10.rar that you download from depositfiles?
Yusif would you, please, be more specific? 
many thanks

----------


## risc

Thank you Dem. I will try and see..is been very hard on this release to get it working....

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## Dem

my apologizes, initially I was confused and was to late dig more :Smile: 
worked fine afterwards just overwritten  those 6 files 
thanks Yusif once again

----------


## jabbathehut

Thankyou Yusif.. Your a legend.. I found that creating a new Project is a lengthy Process. Is there a possibility to run the 11.6 Sample project on PDMS 12? Thankyou

----------


## risc

It crash on my system

----------


## jabbathehut

It worked okay for me, Win XP. I tried creating a New Project as there isn't a Sample Project set up like in Version 11.6. I managed to get far enough to Open up the start screen in Design Mode, I could create a Site, and ZOnes, but I have no catalogue or specs loaded in yet so I can't create pipes yet.

----------


## Yusif Muslim

In this version have not any sample projects  like SAM IMP And MAS. Yuo mast create new project and for per users create data basa like draft, iso, design, cata, and et all.....

----------


## Tiberius

can someone load pdms12sp4
thank you

----------


## jabbathehut

Yes i found this to be the case with the project situation.. I looked around and saw on PDMSWORLD that copying a project was pretty difficult although possible to do.. It's okay I just thought someone might have a Quick easy Fix for creating a Project but PDMS isn't that EASY to use i guess... I can just about manage to create a project so what you gave us is fantastic and I will practice.. It's good Practice anyway to learn how to create projects.Im a newbie on PDMS so it's good to learn everything I can..  Thankyou Yusif M... This is fantastic what you gave to us.. Thankyou ever so much. Your a generous man.

----------


## arash-soft

any body have pdms lisence?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jabbathehut

> any body have pdms lisence?
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Are you taking the Piss?

----------


## prohardone

this the link of the Cr@ck
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
extract the file in the rar file and replace it with the original file
enjoy

----------


## ufearus

> Installation porecdure:
> 1. Extract pdms 12sp4 then go to folder "INT"
> 2. You may install all moduls, but main modul is "t51843". Open and install.
> 3. Then extract "Wother of tham-tham" and replace C-AVEVA- PDMS12sp4. (Copy all and replace all!!!!)
> If you install all moduls for the present will work only modul pdms12sp4. I think this for the present enough for as!!!!))))))))
> Enjoy this great "THINGS"



Please clarify if this is to be used with 12.0 SP4 *OR* SP5

----------


## Yusif Muslim

> Please clarify if this is to be used with 12.0 SP4 *OR* SP5



..................................................  ....sp4

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## eshahinfar

I checked it with pdms sp5 but it didnt work  :Frown: 
But it works very good whith sp 4 on my windows 7

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Good luck to you

----------


## ufearus

Yusif,
Thank you, I was using the incorrect SP. The folder you mentioned is in the INT folder for SP4.  Just make certain you DL the correct SP.
Now I will try to install again

----------


## rahgoshafan

please upload sp4 and sp5 only

----------


## ufearus

I confirm that all works correctly with the procedures listed in this thread. SP4 will work correctly with provided files that have been modified.

Thanks to everyone in this forum.....

----------


## popoola

can anyone give the link to download pdms 11.6, pleaseeeeeeeeee

----------


## Dem

have a look on fileshare sites. 11.6 SP3.5 is everywhere just click and download. for people who post on this thread is obsolete, you're out of topic.

----------


## syver

can anyone re-upload the pdms 12 sp.4 so we can use this wonder of tham-tham fixed the one uploaded in this forum is pdms12 sp5 ..thanx in advance to everybody who can share it....

----------


## arash-soft

please send me to: pars_soft@yahoo.com

----------


## rahman

> hmm rahman,... still waiting 4 your reply here, but i read it again : SORRY for that, seems that my explanations here
> may be a bit confusing/MISLEADING for you no ?!?!;...so you've ALREADY installed the program and get this 'License server error msg' when you click on Run PDMS shortcut, am i right ??,
> 
> -well,  if you TRULY managed to solve the pb and run it...then that's cool for you and you may also report/help other members in the future 
> -if not, then i suggest you un-install it completely and restart again from SCRATCH following the steps i've written...





dear alwaw911
                    now my laptop's operating system is xp sp3.also I have PDMS 12 sp5. so i need cr@ck or ******** to run PDMS successfully.please give me some solution regarding this.


thanks
I am looking forward to hearing from you.

Rahman
E-mail: fardin_buet@yahoo.com

----------


## Budiana

thank you prohardone

----------


## deepakjoyin

i ve tried so much with flexgen..
no way to -----..


can anybody help me..See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## danieljk

Friends..PDMS 12 SP4 with p@TcH.. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MALK

Can provide me installation procedure for the same
best regards MALK-MALK2010@HOTMAIL.COM





> *PDMS_12, Installation procedure*
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://img170.images****.us/img170/975/headeravevaplant.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://img185.images****.us/img185/6439/pdmsproductivityvideo.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...

----------


## MALK

can provide me such video
Best regards MALK-MALK2010@HOTMAIL.COM

----------


## MALK

Can you provide me
regads

----------


## MALK

Please provide the procedure for the same 
Best regards

----------


## wrighhm

I too have played for hours with FLEXgen. Any idea how to C***K this package wrighhm@hotmail.com

----------


## jhonniewalk

> Any idea how to C***K this package



Yes, if you have a friend that is a good ****er that understands assembly he can p_a_t_c_h the files. PDMS can only be C_R_A_C_K_E_D by P_A_T_C_H_I_N_G the files. Until now no ****er have found the 5th key that the new FLEXlm system use to make a ******.

----------


## bratek

> Yes, if you have a friend that is a good ****er that understands assembly he can p_a_t_c_h the files. PDMS can only be C_R_A_C_K_E_D by P_A_T_C_H_I_N_G the files. Until now no ****er have found the 5th key that the new FLEXlm system use to make a ******.



 :Smile:  My friend has bought it already from ****er

----------


## jhonniewalk

> My friend has bought it already from ****er



Yes I also bought from a ****er (Couf! Couf!  :Big Grin:  ) but is PDMS 12.0SP4  :Smile: 

I'm wondrering what version your freind bought  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## bratek

> Yes I also bought from a ****er (Couf! Couf!  ) but is PDMS 12.0SP4 
> 
> I'm wondrering what version your freind bought .



 :Smile:  of cause PDMS12.0SP5

----------


## jhonniewalk

> of cause PDMS12.0SP5



I also have friend of a friend that as a friend that bought for SP6 LoL.

----------


## proceso1965

I'm required setup + ----- of PDMS 12. My email: vmgb1965@gmail.com


Thank you Brothers!!See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## Mymen2002sg

> Hi Molavy..thanks a lot for ur files..PDMS 12 works grt.. will try to get Cadworx2010 links for u..



Hi,

May I know how did you run the license of the pdms 12? do you have any procedures on how to use the  file for that license...thanks

----------


## Mymen2002sg

> ELEXIm License Manager( kindly help me to start PDMS 12)
> 
> 
> dear all
> During starting PDMS 12, i am facing problem.i need to specify the license server and specify the license file...but unfortunately i could not do that. would it be possible for anyone to help me that how can I "specify the license server" and "specify the license file" in ELEXIm License Manager ?.
> thanks in advance.
> 
> I will be very grateful if anyone give me solution......
> 
> my mail address: fardin_buet@yahoo.com



same with my problem too...

----------


## ma7amdieno

> i have full setup + ----- of PDMS 12. If anyone need it, please contact to me. My email: nhatlamntu@gmail.com
> Thank,



 could you please upload the program please 
many thanks

----------


## ma7amdieno

Dear all members 

please i need to download PDMS 12 with -----s please any one help how to download it 

Many thanks

----------


## val100

can someone load Flexman 5.2
thank you

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Daer Val100, have you sp6 for win7?

----------


## val100

*Yusif Muslim*
I have not pdms sp6 for win7       :Frown: ((

Please can someone upload aveva Flexman 5.2 x32
thank you

----------


## cadcae

Here you have for 32 and 64:

32:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
64:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Then i will wait for .......

IT is h.o.t.f.i.l.e

----------


## sowell

we wait for pdms sp6 woking with win 7

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> Here you have for 32 and 64:
> 
> 32:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



file was removed 
please upload it again ...

including " PDMS 12 installer" 
thank very much  :Big Grin:

----------


## thienthanh81

if anyone has Final Designer of PDMS please! upload it.
Thank you!

----------


## suniel

dear please share c...k for pdms12sp6.. thanks

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## suniel

i hav pdms 12 but i am not able to use mds 
please help me about how to use it

----------


## aarioo

i need that full video tutorial,, reply at ario_nojutsu@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## rupesh212

Dear Friend

Supportall.4marine

pls. send PDMS Video Tutorial Link on my email ID rupesh_pk@yahoo.com

Regards,

rupesh212

----------


## mtfrvt

> If you need, contact to me please. I have PDMS 12 (Fullsetup+-----) too.
> Best Regards



Dear Supportall.4marine!
Can you share PDMS Video Tutorial on my yahoo I.D "tkhanh87@yahoo.com"
thanks so much!

----------


## RaFa

dear All,
please share Tutorial and Progaram c...k for pdms12..
Need to explore my skill design system.  thanks all

----------


## guerow

Please, can someone upload aveva Flexman 5.2 x64

----------


## trimonline

> Please, can someone upload aveva Flexman 5.2 x64



i think you don't need that software if you have the c*r_a_c_k one..!

----------


## guerow

> i think you don't need that software if you have the c*r_a_c_k one..!



I have the damn c******-c-k, but i dont know install it as well, can you help me?

----------


## tkbobo

Dear all,
I will say this forum rocks. I am starting again my career into piping after a short break into project management. Can somebody send me a full download of the version 12 of PDMS to install.? Your help is appreciated. Send to a_dotun@yahoo.co.uk.

----------


## hurricane108

Hello, 

May I ask for the link to the setup of PDMS 12 sp 6 please?
My email hurricane108(at)gmail.com

Thanks,

Eric

----------


## ik92

can anyone please upload "AVEVA PDMS 12.0.SP6.24 Fix and previous updates"

it require to wrk in win 7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

============
30-Aug-11

12.0.SP6.24	 AVEVA PDMS 12.0.SP6.24 Fix and previous updates - Headline - Bulletin
Rel No.	52029
The release AVEVA PDMS 12.0.SP6.24 fix and previous updates , release number 52029-1 for AVEVA PDMS 12.0.SP6 has been released.
This rollup fix release also contains the WCF and Schematics updates that were in previous releases.
Read the release letters for more information.

===========

thnks in advvance

----------


## mrkan

I have it,mrkan@21cn.com

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## ergomcasas

Someone, can help mee??

Do you have some tutorial or manual where is showed step by step installation

i think that i have -----ed all the program but i dont know how to begin in the aveva pdms login

how to charge a project, a ussername, password, mdb i know that in module is design macrofiles
or if you know is something is working bad, i have windows 7 64-bit and pdms12.0 sp5..

I dont know how to use the project creation wizard and make a project, these are the options to configurate
this but i don know how to use them

i have previously installed and working correctly pdms 11.6 for xp but now i have win 7. And.
In pdms 11.6 in all this fields always you enter with , username: Sample, password: Sample, mdb: Sample
and it works with xp but in win 7 i cant enter the same fields the system do not recognize them..

----------


## gsaralji

> Someone, can help mee??
> 
> Do you have some tutorial or manual where is showed step by step installation
> 
> i think that i have -----ed all the program but i dont know how to begin in the aveva pdms login
> 
> how to charge a project, a ussername, password, mdb i know that in module is design macrofiles
> or if you know is something is working bad, i have windows 7 64-bit and pdms12.0 sp5..
> 
> ...



first set envoirement variable correctley then it ill autommatically work

----------


## gsplanji

pdms video training
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## casas20k

Hi
I appreciate your help on the forum.
I installed the Aveva PDMS v12 sp6 and have run the c___k application.
After that I did run the RunPDMs application and then DOS windows popped. Then nothing happened.
Could you help me on this? Do you have any tutorial?
Best regards

----------


## gsplanji

> Hi
> I appreciate your help on the forum.
> I installed the Aveva PDMS v12 sp6 and have run the c___k application.
> After that I did run the RunPDMs application and then DOS windows popped. Then nothing happened.
> Could you help me on this? Do you have any tutorial?
> Best regards



which OS u r using xp or 7

----------


## yise111

* casas20k*
the same to you,  who can help us? my OS is XP SP3~~~thx

----------


## gsplanji

first set envoirement variable correctley then it ill autommatically work

----------


## casas20k

Hi gsplanji
My OS is windows 7. I still do not understand what is happening.
thanks for your help.

----------


## gsplanji

> Hi gsplanji
> My OS is windows 7. I still do not understand what is happening.
> thanks for your help.



hi go to project folder and go fd folder copy three folder and paste to project folder with overwrite all files.

----------


## zbest1966

I am confused. I installed PDMS on XP now it wants an password. How can someone bypass the administator. I want use it as a non-administrator. How do you set the envoirement variable correctly. Please help!!!! zbest1966@yahoo.com

----------


## gsaralji

hi first what eror you got click one snap and attached here then ask your problem here
then only its possible to solve your problem, use this form correctley
i seen many people here everyone ask not workink, not working!! nobody show what is the problem?/
So, use this correctley

----------


## hema0097

do one thing run pdms from programme files then one dos window will appear  minimize it do not close it otherwise it will not work then another windws form will open asking for login ..


select sample project then select sample databse then salesct user name as sample and pass same as user name and load from sample mdb then at last select design module hit ok it will open......See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## dhaval_power123

> do one thing run pdms from programme files then one dos window will appear  minimize it do not close it otherwise it will not work then another windws form will open asking for login ..
> select sample project then select sample databse then salesct user name as sample and pass same as user name and load from sample mdb then at last select design module hit ok it will open......



its not easy like that because error was like this**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and then nothing happened......
I am using window 7 ultimate 32 bit
and i am tring to install PDMS 12 sp6.
anyone have proper c.r.a.c.k for window 7 32 bit please share here.
thanks in advance.

----------


## gsaralji

> its not easy like that because error was like this**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> and then nothing happened......
> ...



HI this is not c.r.k problem. chk you framework is enable or disable from add remove programe. first you install sp6 and update sp6.25 or 6.7  problem solve....

----------


## dhaval_power123

> HI this is not c.r.k problem. chk you framework is enable or disable from add remove programe. first you install sp6 and update sp6.25 or 6.7  problem solve....



how to update without open any dialog box.
and my framework is version 4 (framework 4 extended).

----------


## sameck

hi, i need krak too....please!!!

----------


## chemicalgeek

Hello Friends

I downloaded Aveva PDMS 12 SP1 from some other site. It had a c****k file. I installing the main software, I just run the c****k file. I  haven't actually started working on it but it seems it got installed properly and It didn't ask me for any Flexi LICENCE or any such thing. 
Am I wrong ? ....A
All that I know need is a getting started manual. Where can I find the user manual ? ... 

Thanks brothers.

----------


## phillyx

> Hello Friends
> 
> I downloaded Aveva PDMS 12 SP1 from some other site. It had a c****k file. I installing the main software, I just run the c****k file. I  haven't actually started working on it but it seems it got installed properly and It didn't ask me for any Flexi LICENCE or any such thing. 
> Am I wrong ? ....A
> All that I know need is a getting started manual. Where can I find the user manual ? ... 
> 
> Thanks brothers.



pls share PDMS 12.1 if you have it.
all docs PDMS it`s in   c:/aveva/plant/PDMS12.0/Manuals/docs

----------


## lhusoey

Hi

Anyone who can help me?
Trying to make PDMS v12sp6 work, but do not hav c___k og p___h.. 
please PM if anyone hav a solution.

Regards
Lhu

----------


## pdmsguy

I have dow-----ed PDMS 12 sp4 with implant-I, implant-Stl. I am able to install model.

But i am not able to install implant-i and stl. Its asking for license, please help in how to install these add ons

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## limres

can't find way how to deal with AVEVA PDMS_12_SP4 -----

----------


## nunesjos

I need AVEVA VPRM 9.8

----------


## nunesjos

I have pdms installer 12.1 sp2 with ---------

See More: VANTAGE AVEVA PDMS_12, Installation procedure

----------


## plc_pcb

hi
thanks

----------


## plc_pcb

hi
thanks

----------


## asmlogesh

> I have pdms installer 12.1 sp2 with ---------



Do u have aveva instrumentation license means pls share it

----------


## asmlogesh

> I have pdms installer 12.1 sp2 with ---------



Do u have aveva instrumentation license means pls share it

----------

